
Rekindling the magic of computing - broadcasting Analog TV on an ESP8266 - andrewstuart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSiRkpgwVKY
======
andrewstuart
This is the most amazing and cool computing demo I've seen for a long while
and left me thinking for a while just to understand what the heck the
underlying technology is doing to make it happen.

It's sparked my interest in radio, televisions and Arduino. Unbelievably cool.

And if you liked that, here's some more inspiration:

Broadcasting COLOR Channel 3 on an ESP

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcez5pcp55w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcez5pcp55w)

WebSockets for awesome on the ESP8266

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ISbmQTbjDI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ISbmQTbjDI)

AM Radio Transmitter on ESP32

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRXHd3HNzEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRXHd3HNzEo)

